# Sci-Fi book ID help



## DotCommunist (Aug 19, 2007)

It was a great story and I can't for the life of me remember the authors name or the title. It was about a future society where the underclass clock in every day and plug thier brains into a computer so they can be used as  proccesing space. There were two fictional languages, Acronymic which was constructed from the obvious. And SINd, synthetic neo-dravidian. Female author.

I can remember the geeky details but not the Author. Halp


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 21, 2007)

nobody knows. curses


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 21, 2007)

Try rec.arts.sf.written newsgroup. There pretty hot there.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 21, 2007)

@ DotCommunist............

This drove me nearly crazy yesterday.....it sounds proper familiar to me but i just could not find it anywhere......


gave up in the end !


 


tinker


----------



## Lysistrata (Aug 21, 2007)

I do care - but I just don't know what it is!

I'll ask around.

 L


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2008)

still no joy on this. Halp


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you try rec.arts.sf.written?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

MENTALCHIK! I'VE ONLY FUCKING FOUND IT M8!

yes! years i've been grubbing around looking for this, fucking years!

Escape Plans by Gwyneth Jones. 1986. Fucking victory!

http://sfmistressworks.wordpress.com/2011/06/07/escape-plans-gwyneth-jones/


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

time to finally go to bed then, or one last spliff?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so happy I nearly came. 4 fucking years I've been looking. Every now and then when thinking about SF and language it would hove into view as something I had read and was good solid SF from a female. And here it is! Fuck yeah.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Deffo one last one then (for me). While you're here - recommend anything from the last year or so that really stands out? Talking sci to the motherfucking fi, of course.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

Ken Macleod  The Restoration Game. Solid stuff from a a cynical author who mixes heart and sneer enough to proper charm you.

Random mention of Atrocity Archives by Charles Stross because I like his lovecraft/scifi mashup. Some maths opens up the door to cthullu ennit.


----------



## xenon (Jan 11, 2012)

For something recent.  Stross Rule 34.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got the Jennifer Morgue, so really ought to pick up the other books in the series.


----------



## Random (Jan 11, 2012)

xenon said:


> For something recent. Stross Rule 34.


There's porn of it?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

Meta-porn.


----------



## idumea (Jan 11, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Deffo one last one then (for me). While you're here - recommend anything from the last year or so that really stands out? Talking sci to the motherfucking fi, of course.



- Cyclonopedia by Reza Negarestani (you'll think it's fucking amazing or a load of old wank, no in between)

- Zoo City by Lauren Beukes
- Embassytown by China Mieville (you've probably read this already)
- anything by Ken Macleod
- The Wind-Up Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

idumea said:


> - Cyclonopedia by Reza Negarestani (you'll think it's fucking amazing or a load of old wank, no in between)
> 
> - Zoo City by Lauren Beukes
> - Embassytown by China Mieville (you've probably read this already)
> ...



Been meaning to get the Negarestani book, sounds properly mental and right up my street. Never heard of Beukes, will have a gander. Read everything by Mieville  and the Bacigalupi book (v v good).


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> MENTALCHIK! I'VE ONLY FUCKING FOUND IT M8!
> 
> yes! years i've been grubbing around looking for this, fucking years!
> 
> ...



I could of told you that.

It's not a bad read.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2012)

Well where the fuck were you in 2007 when I was trying to find something to compare/contrast with Cherry Wilders 'Second Nature'? eh?@ answer me that, if you can


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 11, 2012)

*looks down and shuffles feet*

I dunno

*sniff*


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 11, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> MENTALCHIK! I'VE ONLY FUCKING FOUND IT M8!
> 
> yes! years i've been grubbing around looking for this, fucking years!
> 
> ...


 


i've just bought it on ebay for a quid !


----------



## TruXta (Jan 11, 2012)

I wanna read it now. Anyone wanna do a swap?


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I've got the Jennifer Morgue, so really ought to pick up the other books in the series.



Gotta read them in order IMO. AA, JM, FM and short story, Funny Farm in between latter 2 IIRC. Case Nightmare Green looms ever closer.



Random said:


> There's porn of it?



I hope not.  But yeah. that's where the name's from.

Book's set in 2050's Edinburgh. Follow up to Halting State.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

xenon said:


> Gotta read them in order IMO. AA, JM, FM and short story, Funny Farm in between latter 2 IIRC. Case Nightmare Green looms ever closer.



You're worse than Hitler!


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2012)

But not as bad as an alien necromancing nazi in space, yeah?

Them's just the rules. I mean, Bob Howard starts off with a Palm PDA then by the end he's using an Iphone, AKA the Jesus phone. These details are important dammit.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Now you're spoilering, FFS


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> i've just bought it on ebay for a quid !


 
Result!

re: 'The Wind Up Girl' recommended above, if you haven't read it you'd enjoy it. There is also a short story prequel to it hosted on Infinity Plus website, which is quite good.

Sci fi set in a post oil thailand


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

It is very good it is.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Result!
> 
> re: 'The Wind Up Girl' recommended above, if you haven't read it you'd enjoy it. There is also a short story prequel to it hosted on Infinity Plus website, which is quite good.
> 
> Sci fi set in a post oil thailand



Developing world sci fi seems to be a growing subgenre these days, what with Ian McDonald and his River of Gods stories, and a whole bunch of African set short stories by various authors. It's a trend I approve of


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 13, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Result!
> 
> re: 'The Wind Up Girl' recommended above, if you haven't read it you'd enjoy it. There is also a short story prequel to it hosted on Infinity Plus website, which is quite good.
> 
> Sci fi set in a post oil thailand


 
got The Wind up Girl.........


----------

